# Michigan state vehicle safety inspections



## HenryMonroe (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, the old google says Michigan does not have state safety inspections for vehicles/trucks. That true? I have a 2000 F-250 with an 8 foot Fischer to sell from another state. If not, do they have something similar when selling a vehicle?


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

We do not have annual inspections for cars and pickups for personal use (like NY does) we do however have inspections for DOT compliant vehicles.


----------

